# Fishing for Sebastian Inlet flounder; could use some pointers.



## skelton92 (May 5, 2011)

I have been checking in online with the Sebastian Inlet fishing report and now am suffering from "Flounder Fever" but don't have much experience fishing for them. I plan on going out this weekend to try my luck on those "doormats" they keep posting pictures of. I know they love the finger mullet but not sure the best way to rig them up. Any pointers you can give me will be appreciated. I will be fishing/wading from the banks so if there are some hot spots I can get to on foot, please share them with me if you don't mind.

Big Al


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

*Finding the Fat Flat Fish..*




Here is a couple of looks of the area, follow the legend and target #6. I'll be honest I have not targeted flounder and when I did I got tired of hanging up on the bottom.. There are a couple of rigs that are used, some have small float before right above the bait below a flat sinker. Most people will use a kahle type hook with a finger mullet or mud minnow. I have seen a lot of success with leadhead jigs. Do a you tube search. Try and concentrate on the sandy bottoms and just do what the locals are doing....Good Luck..


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will be down your way from from South Carolina 12/25- 12/31 and plan to do fishing - thanks for posting this info.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Big Al... I'm up the road from you in Indialantic. PM me....


----------

